# Bach - Little Fugue in Gm REMIX



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

I really need your opinion on this. 
Do you like it ?
I believe that this type of music can introduce youger generations with the world of classical music!

Here is the link to the video:


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Not being part of the younger generations, I can't say if this kind of thing can or can't introduce them to CM. Personally though, I dislike such music. It certainly doesn't work as a performance of the fugue - there is no phrasing, no agogics, no understanding of the harmonic rhythm. And while I occasionally enjoy some groove-oriented electronic music, this can't compete with any, because popular genres (such as dubstep) are by definition dependent on, among other things, ostinati and other forms of repetition, which a fugue certainly won't have.

But hey, the likes of Mauriat certainly have a large share of listeners and royalties, so what do I know?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not a young man and would definitely prefer listening to the real thing. However, maybe it would be a good introduction, so spread it around and see what happens.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

a long time ago when i was in band camp a couple of older students made words up for the fugue. i do remember one line "One meatball to wet your moth a-watering, two meatballs to set your moth a-watering" (well it was funny at the time)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I could see the younger set going for it. Anything that can make classical music more palatible for them.

Hopefully they would become curious enough to listen to it in the original setting!!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

As a part of the younger generation that the older generation thinks may be turned onto classical music by this type of thing, no. My generation almost always gets turned onto classical by the explosive modernists like Stravinsky or Shostakovich, the atmospheric/exotic composers (impressionists) like Debussy and Ravel or, as in most cases, they never get turned on to classical music at all. This fusion of classical music and dubstep (a genre which was hip with the kids a few years ago already) will be perceived as "cringey" or ignored.

I feel like everyone who will like classical music will eventually be exposed to it through a soundtrack, recommendation, performance, etc., and find their love of it and everyone who won't may be exposed to similar things but will never fall in love. This sort of thing just feels like pandering to me and is unnecessary.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, that was vile and cheesy! Can't imagine anyone liking it much.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Many of my piano students get into classical music through the standard hits: Für Elise, Canon in D, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Clair de Lune... As far as I know, they prefer the original versions of these pieces, not arrangements/remixes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> Wow, that was vile and cheesy! Can't imagine anyone liking it much.


AS worse as Rieu doing his thing, Waldo de Los Rios or James last for that matter.


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Many of my piano students get into classical music through the standard hits: Für Elise, Canon in D, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Clair de Lune... As far as I know, they prefer the original versions of these pieces, not arrangements/remixes.


I guess you haven't heard the disco hits that are basically arrangements of motives by Mozart or Beethoven (and charting to n1 in the pop charts). There are also Bach and Debussy played on synthesizer that were pretty popular.
It's up to the quality of the arrangement/performance.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

BabyGiraffe said:


> I guess you haven't heard the disco hits that are basically arrangements of motives by Mozart or Beethoven (and charting to n1 in the pop charts). There are also Bach and *Debussy played on synthesizer* that were pretty popular.
> It's up to the quality of the arrangement/performance.


I actually like this better than the real Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. Yeah, I said it!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

BabyGiraffe said:


> I guess you haven't heard the disco hits that are basically arrangements of motives by Mozart or Beethoven (and charting to n1 in the pop charts). There are also Bach and Debussy played on synthesizer that were pretty popular.
> It's up to the quality of the arrangement/performance.


I don't think those are popular anymore. None of my teenage students listen to disco arrangements of classical music. (Or maybe they secretly do, and they're too embarrassed to tell me!) :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I don't think those are popular anymore. None of my teenage students listen to disco arrangements of classical music. (Or maybe they secretly do, and they're too embarrassed to tell me!) :lol:


Well, if you ever taught me the harpsichord...


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for your comments ! 
Clearly I have some more work to do, you are a tough audience
I will post my future projects here, because this is really helping me a lot


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mclassic said:


> Thank you for your comments !
> Clearly I have some more work to do, you are a tough audience
> I will post my future projects here, because this is really helping me a lot


Don't stay away to long, the suspense is killing....


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I think this is great stuff, and can for sure introduce CM to some people.

That happend also to me! I was (re)introduced to CM by ELP (the prog rock band).

I have no trouble with this kind of music. Every kind of endorsement is good.


----------

